

Physics shows that basketball penalty shots should probably be underhand. - DaniFong
http://discovermagazine.com/2008/the-body/07-physics-proves-it-everyone-should-shoot-granny-style

======
bootload
_"... He was a deadly free-throw shooter, using an odd, outdated underhand
style. At the time of his retirement, Barry's .900 career free-throw
percentage was the best in NBA history. In one season, 1978-79, he missed only
9 free-throw attempts ..."_ ~
<http://www.nba.com/history/players/barry_bio.html>

Rick Barry was a underhand free-throw foul shot. And he was pretty good at as
well. But having spent my youth on the court I have to say I could never
really get the hang of underhand shots. It's Sunday & basketball training is
on my mind. The standard shooting technique relies on your lead hand:

\- assume triple-threat position

\- holding the ball in the finger tips, fingers extended resting the ball in
the palm

\- the non lead arm rests to the side of the ball, steadying it so it doesn't
fall out. It remains in line with the lead arm until the lead arm reaches the
chin when releasing the ball.

\- angle body behind lead foot (so your whole body is aligned towards the
ring... extra movement but it straitens the shot)

\- bringing the ball down to shoulder height, arm crooked

\- bend knees making sure arm is still rigid

\- at the bottom of the knee bend, push back up

\- at the top of the knee-up, push the lead arm upwards brushing the ball past
the chin

\- extend the lead arm pushing it straight upwards, wrist still cocked behind
the ball.

\- almost at the top of the lead arm extension, the wrist is quickly snapped
foward releasing the ball with a backwards spin towards the ring.

\- follow the wrist snap through and make sure the lead arm is pointing
forward towards the ring.

This is the key to the height the article mentions. If you fail to release the
ball it falls short or overshoots. Now the foul-shot is really a pressure
shot. If you waiver a bit on the way up, choke and not follow through the lead
wrist, you will probably miss.

 _"... He was a deadly free-throw shooter, using an odd, outdated underhand
style. At the time of his retirement, Barry's .900 career free-throw
percentage was the best in NBA history. In one season, 1978-79, he missed only
9 free-throw attempts ..."_ ~
<http://www.nba.com/history/players/barry_bio.html>

It's the touch that makes the shot here. And the touch is the hardest to
master. I used to warm up standing still, pushing the ball as high as I could
controlling where I pushed the lead arm so the ball went straight up. Then
move to the side of the key moving away from the ring. Finally to the foul
line. You still have to practice your touch to practice your outside/jump
shots but at the foul line anything that can improve your percentage should
probably be looked at.

Here is Barry himself demonstrating his technique ~
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4eJSjwlD5o>

_"... Of course, lobbing a ball very high so that it comes down nearly
straight into the basket would be the most efficient technique, but a shot
like that 'is almost impossible to aim' ..."_

That is the weakness of using the standard foul shot. To get the shot up high
it is difficult to aim. Not impossible but any wobble going up and lack of
follow through to the rim.

~~~
ars
So basically underhand works too well, so you get social pressure not to use
it? ("odd, outdated underhand style"?)

~~~
goodness
Well, the thing they didn't say in the article is that height matters. For a 7
foot guy with an additional 3 foot reach (like Shaq) the underhand shot makes
a huge difference in terms of the angle the ball approaches the basket. For a
6 foot guy with a 2 foot reach, the benefit of this shooting style is much
smaller.

~~~
bootload
_"... For a 7 foot guy with an additional 3 foot reach (like Shaq) the
underhand shot makes a huge difference in terms of the angle the ball
approaches the basket. ..."_

For the record Barrys prime height is 6'7".

------
DaniFong
Fuck. My Canadian, hockey playing background is showing through...

~~~
JoelSutherland
Then certainly you can appreciate the best modern free throw shooter Steve
Nash (Canadian and former soccer and hockey player).

The key to making free throws is eliminating error, not finding a method that
makes the shot x% easier.

Proper basketball form sets a player up to shoot the ball exclusively with one
arm. By adding a second hand into the mix, shooting an underhanded shot you
open up the process for more error.

Barry cannot be used as a meaningful example. Far more players have achieved
success (and even greater success) using the traditional 1-handed shot. Even
the world record holder for most consecutive shots used the traditional
method.

The superiority of the granny-shot is just another myth spread by those who
don't really know the sport.

~~~
DaniFong
Doesn't stability usually improve from one point of contact to two? It
certainly does on your feet.

------
basebull
There are a flaws in this theory.

I believe you can achieve the optimal trajectory and spin using a normal
shooting technique. Underhand has no advantage here.

A quote from the article

"Another reason why the granny shot helps a free thrower win cheers rather
than jeers: It gives a backward spin to the ball."

If the writer had any basketball knowledge, they would know that every great
shooter already has backspin on their ball using the normal shooting styles.

The biggest flaw in the article is here.

On the first page, it states that the shorter you are, the higher angle you
must shoot the ball. It then goes on to say that shooting a ball straight in
the air is the hardest to aim.

Therefore, you are to assume that you rather release the ball from a higher
point to increae accuracy, since high angle=poor aim.

So, why not release the ball above your head instead of around your waist or
chest???

I don't think we will see anyone shooting this way any time soon.

-d

------
sjs382
Penalty Shots? Heh.

~~~
grimoire
Came here to say that...

Seriously, penalty shots?

